# pressure to be thin... fitness test?



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Returning my Victoria Secret clothes that I bought online.

DH: Whatcha doin'
Me: returning the shorts and shirt
DH: Why?
Me: the shirt is a nasty color and the shorts are too big.
DH: What size are the shorts.
Me: 6 I guess they vanity size 'em, I need a 4.
DH: Bah I am not f'ing you until you are a size 2.
Me: I guess you're not f'ing me.
DH: HA! Yer funny. Big smooch.

The only lesson that can be gleaned from this exchange is that men really are barely house broken children.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Why do men say stuff like that? Last year I got to a size 4 and my husband said I bet you get to a size 2. What the heck? I was a 10 and now 4 isn't enough? Really?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

He was ribbing you, complementing your weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> Why do men say stuff like that? Last year I got to a size 4 and my husband said I bet you get to a size 2. What the heck? I was a 10 and now 4 isn't enough? Really?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He was completely joking around. He has no desire for me to be a size 2.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I feel no pressure to be thin from Mr.G. He likes me with curves; large chest and round bottom. Good thing, because I like to eat and I hate to exercise, except for walking and sex.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What's a size 2? Tween? Does not compute.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> I feel no pressure to be thin from Mr.G. He likes me with curves; large chest and round bottom. Good thing, because I like to eat and I hate to exercise, except for walking and sex.


You are probably one of those women who wear it nicely all over. I don't have that body type. If I gain weight, it sticks right out the belly. Skinny arms, skinny legs, and a beer gut. Even if beer did not create it since I don't drink beer. Blech.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

See, here's the difference.

In YOUR marriage, that's just a joke.
In MY marriage, it IS a "fitness test."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

credamdóchasgra said:


> See, here's the difference.
> 
> In YOUR marriage, that's just a joke.
> In MY marriage, it IS a "fitness test."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At one time it might have been... is she going to be fun and funny or is she going to be needy and *****y.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

This sort of teasing is called a 'negative hit,' meaning that the man hits on the female in a negative way. This has been described quite extensively in the attraction/pick up community:

Neg-Hits

It's another example of the wierdness of female attraction. When a man makes these kind of negative jokes, for some reason women will often feel more attracted to him.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> You are probably one of those women who wear it nicely all over. I don't have that body type. If I gain weight, it sticks right out the belly. Skinny arms, skinny legs, and a beer gut. Even if beer did not create it since I don't drink beer. Blech.


For me, it's all just a general, lateral widening...with an emphasis on the triceps. 
I look at old pictures that I'm in, and I'm like "here's a picture of my triceps...and my sisters, and my parents..."
::lol::
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> I don't have that body type. If I gain weight, it sticks right out the belly. Skinny arms, skinny legs, and a beer gut. Even if beer did not create it since I don't drink beer. Blech.


I have the exact same body as you. I don't wear extra weight well at all. In all honestly I need to be a size 2. And yes Runs it means I have to shop in the juniors dept more than I care too (I'm 45 years old) but the alternative is to yes have a beer gut.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

sometimes guys say the opposite of what they really want when they're joking . like my hubby, he told me before that he likes chicks the fatter the better and i'm very slim and he finds me very sexy so obviously just joking to me lol.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank goodness i don't get that particular test. No one could put more pressure on me than i do myself.

As i get older, it's harder to maintain the weight. Just dont need as many calories anymore.

Which means when i break down and have that "oreo mocha frappe" that means waaay less food that day! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

If I had that test, I'd slit my wrist! (well,not really, I hate pain) But, I struggle so much with weight, I do enough testing to myself. I'd love to be an 8/10, let alone a 4! Praise to you.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> I have the exact same body as you. I don't wear extra weight well at all. In all honestly I need to be a size 2. And yes Runs it means I have to shop in the juniors dept more than I care too (I'm 45 years old) but the alternative is to yes have a beer gut.


I shop at the local teeny bopper store because it is cheap. I LIKE looking like a non-marm.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

mentallydrained said:


> If I had that test, I'd slit my wrist! (well,not really, I hate pain) But, I struggle so much with weight, I do enough testing to myself. I'd love to be an 8/10, let alone a 4! Praise to you.


He would not have said it when I was bigger. He is not mean!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> I shop at the local teeny bopper store because it is cheap. I LIKE looking like a non-marm.


I feel so weird shopping in those teen stores but I had no choice when I got tiny. I kept thinking it looked like I was trying to hard to look young but I wasn't. Am slowly getting over that with the help of my much younger best friend. She is the one that said I had to shop their because I'd shrunk out of the misses dept and yes the clothes are much cheaper. Love that part!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> I feel so weird shopping in those teen stores but I had no choice when I got tiny. I kept thinking it looked like I was trying to hard to look young but I wasn't. Am slowly getting over that with the help of my much younger best friend. She is the one that said I had to shop their because I'd shrunk out of the misses dept and yes the clothes are much cheaper. Love that part!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I'll be forever stuck shopping in the Juniors dept as well  Not complaining, though! I have such the opposite problem of everyone else, I'm trying to gain weight right now.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My accountant is like that. A tiny 50 something lady who wears teenager clothes. Maybe she weighs a hundred pounds. In her 5 inch heels. She's having her face and bewbs done soon too. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't feel more attracted to someone who said type of thing to me.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I wouldn't feel more attracted to someone who said type of thing to me.


Agreed.


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> He would not have said it when I was bigger. He is not mean!


Oh I didn't mean to imply he would say someting like that at time. Just me with some low self esteem issues that when comments are made, I take very personal. Just the other day someone said I would not take a compliment if it saved my life. Was hurtful, but yet, true. Why I don't believe I have no idea.

I prais those, such as yourself who are able and DO do things for themselves such as stay in shape etc.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

mentallydrained said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply he would say someting like that at time. Just me with some low self esteem issues that when comments are made, I take very personal.


One of the several best things I ever did for my marriage was own my own self esteem and stop relying on him to hold it up.



> Just the other day someone said I would not take a compliment if it saved my life. Was hurtful, but yet, true. Why I don't believe I have no idea.
> 
> I prais those, such as yourself who are able and DO do things for themselves such as stay in shape etc.


You can too. I certainly couldn't always. I was needy, took everything personally. Yah MAYBE you will find someone who is willing to constantly prop you up. But it is a lot harder to find. AND in the final analysis, it cannot be done. Your base is always your base. Work to raise your base.


----------

